# Möchte zwei PCs verbinden, wie gehe ich vor ?



## cesupa (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bekomme bald einen neuen PC zugesandt und möchte den mit meinem alten PC verbinden, mein alter PC hat eine Fritz!Card DSL drin und mein neuer hat gleich ne Karte fürs LAN. Ich möchte gerne das beide gleichzeitig ins Internet können und Netzwerkspiele sollten auch funktionieren. Ich hab mir mal überlegt, ob es reicht, wenn ich zwei Kabel nehme und die an die PCs anschließe und dazwischen noch einen Router einfüge der dann mit dem Internet verbunden ist. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher ob das mit dem Router überhaupt funktioniert bzw. welche Kabel ich benötige. Außerdem würde mich interessieren wie lange der Router braucht um sich ins Internet einzuloggen, wenn ich DSL 1000 bei 1&1 habe.

Könnte mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben, was ich so zu beachten habe ?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.
cesupa


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Juli 2005)

Das mit dem Router ist wohl die beste Wahl, so kann jeder Rechner unabhängig auf das Internet zugreifen.
Netzwerkspiele sollten da auch kein Problem darstellen, genaue Netzwerkeinstellungen sollte man dann dem Router Handbuch entnehmen können.

Die Einwahl dürfte ca etwas weniger als eine Sekunde brauchen 

Was für Kabel du benötigst, ganz normale Patchkabel würde ich sagen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher wie das mit diesem Fritz DSL Teil abläuft, also ob das auch als normale Netzwerkkarte funktioniert, eventuell braucht dieses Teil vieleicht sogar ein Crossoverkabel.
Schau am besten mal ins Handbuch oder auf der Herstellerhomepage, oder kauf dir einfach eine Netzwerkkarte die kriegt man schon für 10-15€


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Die FritzCard DSL ist KEINE Netzwerkkarte sondern ein internes DSL "Modem", je nach Model auch mit zusäztlichem ISDN-Modul.

Du brauchst also folgendes:

für jeden PC eine Netzwerkkarte (sofern nicht schon onboard)
für jeden PC ein Patchkabel (für GigabitLan brauchst Du mindestens CAT5e)
ein DSL-Router mit integriertem Switch (Printerport ist auch nicht verkehrt, ob Parallel oder USB hängt vom Drucker ab)
ein externes DSL-Modem (mit LAN-Port um ihn mit dem Router zu verbinden)
Von einem DSL-Modem mit integriertem Router/Switch würde ich abraten.
Einerseits sind sie nicht billiger, andererseits wenn ein Gerät kaputt geht, sind die anderen auch gleich unbrauchbar. 

Kleiner Tip am rande: wenn Du im Keller noch einen alten Pentium1 mit 2 Netzwerkkarten stehen hast, kannst Du diesen auch als Router einsetzen.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## cesupa (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

danke erst mal für eure Antworten, es klingt aber, als würde das Netzwerk sehr teuer werden oder mit welchem Preis kann ich da rechnen? Bei mir steht noch irgendwo ein alter Pentium 1 rum, der hat aber nur eine Netzwerkkarte und ist noch im Tower Gehäuse verpackt, ist also ein riesenteil und ich wüsste nicht wo ich den hinstellen soll  . Kann ich die Netzwerkkarte aus dem rausnehmen und in meinem derzeitgen PC mit DSL-Modem einbauen ? 
Gibt es eigentlich auch billige Starterkits die ich für mein Netzwerk verwenden könnte ?

Danke für eure Antworten
cesupa


----------



## zovax (3. Juli 2005)

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Wie lange bist du schon bei 1&1 und wie viel bezahlst du im Monat? Hast du auch den DSL Anschluss von 1und1 oder noch T-DSL, das du mit 1und1 nutzt?

Ja, die Netzwerkkarte kannst du problemlos ausbauen und in den PC mit der Fritz!Card DSL reintun (sofern nicht onboard, bzweifele ich bei einem P1 aber). Du musst allerdings darauf achten, ob die Karte nicht einen ISA-Steckplatz (den langen) statt eines PCI braucht und du noch einen solchen hast (gibt es heute nicht mehr wirklich oft).

Zum Preis, NIC ca. 10 Euro, Kabel kosten auch nur ein paar Euro (je nach Laenge), vernuenftigen Router (muss ja kein High-End sein) bekommst du schon fuer 30-40 Euro (zb. Ebay), DSL-Modem genauso. Allerdings bekommst du ein DSL-Modem mit Switch/Router auch schon fuer 30 Euro, du musst selbst wissen was du bevorzugst.

Zu dem Tip mit dem P1 als Router: Ein Win-System als Router? Ich weiss ja nicht.. Kann dir mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass du damit auf Dauer jede Menge Probleme haben wirst. Wenn du dich nicht einigermassen mit Unix-Systemen auskennst und wenigstens grundlegende bis gute Netzwerkkenntnisse has, faellt die Option glaube ich weg.


----------



## cesupa (3. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube mal das ich so ungefähr drei/vier Jahre schon bei 1&1 bin, zahle 10 Euro im Monat  für DSL 1000 und kann für diesen Preis 2 GB pro Monat runterladen. Warum fragst du ?    

cesupa

Ach so, der Anschluss ist von 1&1 nicht von T-DSL.


----------



## zovax (3. Juli 2005)

Sicher, dass du nicht 10Euro fuer den Tarif bezahlst? Du bezahlst doch bestimmt noch etwas fuer den Anschluss? Muessten bei DSL1000 ca. 17 Euro sein. Richtig?

Ich glaub trotzem, dass du ein gesplitteter User bist, du hats also einen Anschluss von der T-Com und den Tarif von 1und1. Jedenfalls sehr sehr wahrscheinlich wenn du schon 3 Jahre da bist.

Ich frage aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Im Moment sind die Flatrate-Preise ja ziemlich weit unten und wenn du den Anschluss upgradest und nen anderen Tarif holst, wuerdest du ein DSL-Modem/Router geschenkt dazu bekommen und zudem haettest du eine Flatrate UND wuerdest noch Geld im Monat sparen.

EDIT: Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und wuerde folgendes empfehlen:
Du schaust mal auf der letzten Rechnung von 1und1 nach. Wenn du nur 10 Euro and 1und1 fuer den Tarif bezahlst hast du einen Anschluss von der T-Com (hat nichts damit zu tun, ob du bei 1und1 bestellt hast, etc, so etwas wird automatisch von 1und1 gehandelt). Dann schaust du mal auf der Rechnung von der T-Com, ob dort die 17 Euro fuer den Anschluss drauf stehen. Das muessten sie.

Du bezahlst also 10 Euro (Tarif) + 17 Euro (Anschluss) = 27 Euro im Monat fuer DSL1000 mit 2GB Volumentarif.

Du koenntest nun wechseln, sodass du den selben Preis im Monat bezahlst, nur mit folgenden Vorteilen:
- DSL2000,du bist also doppelt so schnell (20 Euro)
- Flatrate, also keine Volumenbeschraenkung (7 Euro)
- Du bekommst ein kostenloses DSL-Modem mit Router/Switch dazu.

Hoert sich doch gut an, oder? 
Dann haettest du obengenannte Vorteile und braeuchtest ausserdem nurnoch die Kabel fuer dein Netzwerk.


----------



## hpvw (3. Juli 2005)

zovax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Win-System als Router? Ich weiss ja nicht.. Kann dir mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass du damit auf Dauer jede Menge Probleme haben wirst.


Bei mir fungiert seit einigen Jahren ein Win2K Rechner mit 300 Mhz als Router (und Webserver, "Printserver", Backup-Rechner, CVS-Server und ISDN-Anrufer-Protokollierung; demnächst kommt Fax dazu und ggf. stell ich auch noch meinen Anrufbeantworter ab und mache es über den Rechner) und funktioniert tadellos. Na gut, einmal im Monat will er neu gestartet werden, weil Windows den Speicher zumüllt, aber für die kleine Unanehmlichkeit arbeite ich mich nicht in Linux ein.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## zovax (3. Juli 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir fungiert seit einigen Jahren ein Win2K Rechner mit 300 Mhz als Router (und Webserver, "Printserver", Backup-Rechner, CVS-Server und ISDN-Anrufer-Protokollierung; demnächst kommt Fax dazu und ggf. stell ich auch noch meinen Anrufbeantworter ab und mache es über den Rechner) und funktioniert tadellos. Na gut, einmal im Monat will er neu gestartet werden, weil Windows den Speicher zumüllt, aber für die kleine Unanehmlichkeit arbeite ich mich nicht in Linux ein.
> 
> Gruß hpvw


Oh, hatte bis jetzt nur schlechtes von Win-Routern gehoert, scheint also auch Leute zu geben, wo es problemlos funktioniert, danke fuer den Hinweis.

Allerdings wird es auf einem 100Mhz Rechner wahrscheinlich nochmal schwerer. Ob Win2k dort ueberhaupt laeuft.. Jedenfalls von der Performance oder den Moeglichkeiten her kein Vergleich zu einem Linux-System ohne GUI. Win braucht allein fuer sein GUI ja wahrscheinlich schon 95% der Ressourcen


----------



## hpvw (3. Juli 2005)

zovax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jedenfalls von der Performance oder den Moeglichkeiten her kein Vergleich zu einem Linux-System ohne GUI. Win braucht allein fuer sein GUI ja wahrscheinlich schon 95% der Ressourcen


Da hast Du vermutlich recht. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte übrigens zu ISDN-Zeiten mit fli4l sehr erfolgreich gearbeitet. Laut Homepage kann fli4l auch mit DSL.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

@zovax, ich habe ja nicht von einem Win Router geredet. 
Einen Router gibt es schon für 19€.
Und ein DSL-Modem mit integriertem Switch/Router für 30€?! Ich weiss nicht so recht, entweder das Ding ist schon alt oder vom LKW gefallen, zumindest wird es keine Garantie (Gewährleistung) geben.

@hpvw, genau auf dieses fli4l lief meine Anspielung hinaus.
Und ja, es läuft auch mit DSL, nicht nur laut Homepage.
Bei mir lief fli4l jahrelang erfolgreich auf einem 486er als ISDN Router und später als DSL-Router auf einem Cyrix MediaGX.... bis heute.
Der Cyrix gehört zur Pentium1 Klasse, hat 133 Mhz und 32 MB-RAM, hat ca. die Grösse eines DIN-A 4 Blattes und ist ca. 5cm hoch.
Die Festplatte wurde ausgebaut weil das Ding als Floppy-Router läuft, es währe aber auch eine Installation auf Festplatte oder CompactFlash möglich.
Mit Floppy hat es jedoch einen gewaltigen Vorteil..
Das System kann wenn überhaupt (Passwortschutz, Port nach aussen gesperrt), nur temporär durch z.b. einen Hacker manipuliert werden, da die Diskette einen mechanischen Schreibschutz hat.... einmal rebooten und die Welt ist wieder in ordnung. 
Ein "Kauf-Router" könnte da richtig Probleme bereiten und Zeit kosten.
Ein weiterer Vorteil von fli4l ist die flexibelität, z.b. bringt es einen DNS mit sich.... feine Sache sowas, so kann ich meinen Webserver auch offline über meine DynDNS Adresse erreichen.


----------



## zovax (3. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ein DSL-Modem mit integriertem Switch/Router für 30€?! Ich weiss nicht so recht, entweder das Ding ist schon alt oder vom LKW gefallen, zumindest wird es keine Garantie (Gewährleistung) geben.


Naja, derzeit bekommt man bei einem DSL-Upgrade immer ein solches dazugeschenkt.Gerade jetzt wo man kostenlos von DSL3000 auf DSL6000 upgraden kann, werden wohl noch mehr Leute ein paar davon abstauben. Das hat zur Folge, dass eBay damit schon fast ueberflutet ist (hab selbst schon 3 davon in den letzten 4 Wochen reingestellt) 

Fuer 30Euro sollte man dort locker ein neues bekommen koennen.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

@zovax, und wie bei privatverkäufen üblich, ohne Garantie/Gewährleistung.
Dann noch die Versandkosten dazu, wenn Du dann auch nur einmal jemanden erwischt der dir seinen Schrott aufbrummt, hättest gleich in einen Laden gehen können.
Auch Neugeräte können schon ab Werk defekt sein.... ein gewisses Risiko hat man also.

Aber mal etwas anderes, welches "billige" Gerät ist Modem, Router und Switch in einem?
Das einzige Gerät was mir da einfällt, ist die FritzBox DSL.... und da ist man mit 2 LAN-Ports doch recht schnell ausgereizt.


----------



## zovax (3. Juli 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @zovax, und wie bei privatverkäufen üblich, ohne Garantie/Gewährleistung.
> Dann noch die Versandkosten dazu, wenn Du dann auch nur einmal jemanden erwischt der dir seinen Schrott aufbrummt, hättest gleich in einen Laden gehen können.
> Auch Neugeräte können schon ab Werk defekt sein.... ein gewisses Risiko hat man also.
> 
> ...



Sinus 154 DSL Basic 3
Bekommt man wiegesagt zu jedem T-DSL Upgrade kostenlos dazu.
Die 5 Euro Versandkosten sind auch nicht die Welt, wenn man dafuer 40 Euro spart.

Wiegesagt, bei 99% alle Angebote in eBay ist es NEU, weil man es eben von der T-Com hinterhergeschmissen bekommt. Dann achtet man eben auf den Verkaeufer und das Angebot, wo ist das Problem? Schlechte Erfahrungen mit eBay gemacht? Hab selbst schon ueber 100 Aretikel in eBay ersteigert und keine einzige schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Immer war alles perfekt, man muss eben nur ein bisschen drauf achten was genau und von wem man kauft.

Ich persoenlich halte auch nicht viel von diesen DSL-Routern die letztendlich nix anderes koenenn als NATen (hab hier selbst nen Cisco Router und Cisco Switch), aber fuer jemanden der nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, warum nicht?

Ausserdem war mein Tip ja sowieso die Sache mit dem DSL-Upgrade nochmal zu ueberdenken.. haette ja noch mehr Vorteile fuer cesupa.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Juli 2005)

@zovax, wie gesagt, auch neue Geräte können defekt sein.
Z.b. habe ich schon eine HDD in den Händen gehabt die schon vom Werk defekt ausgeliefert wurde.
Mein DVD Brenner hat nach 6 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben.
(Beides zum glück im Laden um die Ecke gekauft)

Wenn man dann keine Rechnungen hat weil von Privat gekauft, wird es schwer diese umzutauschen weil man sich dann an den Hersteller wenden muss.
Dann nützen auch die besten "Referenzen" der eBayer nichts.
Ja, ich habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit eBay gemacht.
Seit dem kaufe ich auch fast ausnahmslos nurnoch bei Händlern, sofern es nicht grad echte "Schnäppchen" sind oder Bezahlung bei Abholung, wie z.b. mein Monitor für 1€ von einem Verkäufer aus meiner Stadt.  

Das T-Sinus z.b. wird schwer es ohne Rechnung umzutauschen und wenn man wie ich eh nicht beim rosa Riesen ist (aus gutem Grund), wird es noch schwerer.

Deine Cisco Geräte werden natürlich die Preisvorstellungen von cesupa "etwas" übersteigen, dafür ist es aber auch Qualität.
Ich für mein Teil bin mit meinem fli4l und Level-One-Switch zufrieden, gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Was das DSL-Upgrade betrifft, muss ich dir recht geben.
Bei den heutigen Schleuderpreisen für DSL kann ich eh nicht verstehen wenn noch jemand keine Flat hat.
Wenn jemand mit 56k oder ISDN 1-2 mal pro Woche nurmal seine Mails macht, mag ein Volume- oder Timetarif ja noch OK sein.


----------

